# Going to see lawyer tomorrow



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

In the past 4 years I've visited one lawyer twice just to talk ($100 the first time, $150 the second), paid another lawyer $1500 last year to file uncontested but couldn't get my wife to agree on things so I lost that (he only does uncontested). So tomorrow I'm going to see a new guy that was recommended to me and unless something dramatic happens, I feel sure will be the one I use to file eventually. Just going to see him for the initial consult which is another $100 but goes towards the retainer if I use him.

For some reason it's bugging me. Even though I've known for 4 years it was over and have known for the past year and a half there is absolutely no hope. Still makes me sad.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Yep, it is sad. But one of those things you'll have to do to move forward with your life.

I'm sorry, Beach. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

No one offers free consults where you are?

I was fortunate enough to find one that did, got 30 mins. Am now using him to try a Collobrative divorce, total will be $1,500 for both me and STBXH, and the best part is the lawyer doesn't charge by the hour. So far STBXH agrees to the proposal, he should as it's what he offered.

Best to ya!


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

No....I think "free" consults are becoming a thing of the past. One lady I called wanted $250 for a consult and it did NOT apply to the retainer if I decided to use her.

I hope my wife and I can agree to use one attorney. It's such a waste of money. We really don't have anything to argue over. The biggest reason she wouldn't play last time is she doesn't want to divorce. So she just kept dragging it out.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Well....I'm back from meeting with an attorney. And I'm no closer to pulling the trigger. The only good news I got was she can't just pick up and move with our kids after the divorce without going through the court to prove it's in their best interest. Which she'd never be able to do at this point.

Other than that...I'm screwed because I make a fair amount of money and she hasn't worked in 14 years.

Wonderful.


----------

